# jquery window resize event erst nach dem Loslassen der Maus auslösen



## bluewaterpick (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Ich möchte gerne meine Seite neu laden, sobald die Fenstergrösse per resize geändert wurde.
Der Event soll aber erst nach und nicht während der Fenstergrössenänderung ausgelöst werden.
Der Code lautet momentan wie folgt:


```
$(window).resize(function () {
	location.reload();
});
```

Zur Zeit ist es so, dass es während der Fenstergrössenänderung flackert, da der Event dann schon ausgelöst ist. Wie kann ich also herausfinden, ob die Fenstergrössenänderung abgeschlossen ist oder nicht? 

Danke für die Hilfe
Bluewaterpick


----------



## CPoly (15. Januar 2012)

Genauso wie beim scrollen kann man nicht wissen, ob noch was kommt. Du kannst nur abschätzen, ob der Nutzer fertig sein könnte (timer).

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-or-resize-event-and-only-than-perform-action
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2996431/javascript-detect-when-a-window-is-resized


----------

